# Fixed or Swivel Bunks for V's and Semi-V's : Your Opinions



## FuzzyGrub (Apr 12, 2012)

I have noticed over the years that the older style swivel bunks have gone out of favor to fixed bunk. I'm still in the old school lot, but would like to know if I am missing something obvious, or not so.

- At first glance, the longer bunks of a fixed type would appear to provide more support. But when you look at the hull lines on most v and semi v they do not have enough straight/flat run, and in many cases are not making contact along the full length. While many production trailers twist and conform the bunk to the exact hull shape, most generic trailers and DIYers don't.

- Fixed bunks (unless they support full length) require a bow roller that has been adjusted to the specific boat to keep it flat on the bunks. Too high or too low will point load the boat on the bunks.

- Many people make comments that the swivel type do not support well. Outside of length, the fact that they swivel, is not a factor for support.  As long as the bunks fit flat to the boat, that evenly distributes the weight, and conforms to any front/back angle. Now, the bunk is point loaded at the swivel, but doesn't impact boat in any way.

- The swivel type can act as guide-ons. Before putting the trailer in the water, I always push the back of the bunks down. This forces the fronts up and they become a good guide-on for a v type bow. Fixed type would require side mounted guide-ons.

- Flexibility: I use the same trailer for two different 14' boats. One is a light semi-v, the other is a shallow v. To switch between them is only a bow stop and bunk angle adjustment. I think that is a little more flexible than fixed type.


Would like to hear others thoughts on this. thx.


----------



## rewinder (Apr 13, 2012)

All my trailers have had fixed bunks of various lengths, from 2 to 4 feet. for an aluminum hull I think longer support the hull better, if the keel rollers are carrying most of the weight.

What ticks me off is there are way fewer tilting bunk roller trailers made than 20 years ago. I have a non tilting 1200lb cap. bunk/keel roller trailer now, and am going to convert it to a tilt tongue trailer this spring. I've always used a tilt for any ramp. and it makes keeping the keel straight on the rollers a breeze when retrieving. Especially on shallow ramps.

I never drive the boat on, always winch it in. A tilt trailer never makes you get your feet wet lol. I see no reason to ever have to have wet feet.

just my 2cents


----------

